# CJ's road to 100KG



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

My journey to 100kg starts here, straight off the back of a Tbol cycle.

link to cycle log

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/109954-first-ever-cycle-tbol-only-pics.html

Current weight is 88 ish Kg's 1 week into PCT

Pic taken a couple days ago



















Aim is to get to 100kg by summer next yea whilst maintaining a reasonable bodyfat level.

Diet is the same as my cycle log.

Starts with shoulders, core and calves tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck mate.

Currently 5.8 82 in avvy

aiming for 15 stone lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Similar aims then pal.

Back looks spot on in your avy, what sort of BF are you ??


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm 5' 9"

100kg sould sit nice on my frame if I can keep bodyfat down.

Toying with the idea of a comp but will make that decision if I can build enough mass.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

xpower said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Currently 5.8 82 in avvy
> 
> aiming for 15 stone lol


 Yeah well i am 111kg at 5ft8 and aiming for 150kg SO THERE!

CJ i probably shouldn't tell you this because its meant to be a secret  but fvck it i like you so i will. The quickest road to 100kg is via Macdonalds motorway, take a left at burger king and you will know you are there once you drive down all-you-can-eat-chinese-buffet road. But seriously don't tell any one especially all those skinny runts who are sub 111kg:thumbup1:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah well i am 111kg at 5ft8 and aiming for 150kg SO THERE!
> 
> CJ i probably shouldn't tell you this because its meant to be a secret  but fvck it i like you so i will. The quickest road to 100kg is via Macdonalds motorway, take a left at burger king and you will know you are there once you drive down all-you-can-eat-chinese-buffet road. But seriously don't tell any one especially all those *skinny runts who are sub 111kg* :thumbup1:


 :lol:

100kg is a weight I've plucked out of my a$$ to give a rough indication of where I want to be.

19" arms, currently 17"

50" chest, curretly 46"

and so on, again actual sizes dont bother me but at those measurements I think I would be around the 100kg mark.

Lois,

whilst you were prob taking the **** with the mcdonalds quote  It did raise a valid point. I worked out what I'd need to eat (clean) to get to around 5000 calories and it was a **** load of food.

Now I've got a big appetite but fvck I'd struggle so I will use cheat meals more frequent throughout the week. maybe 4-5 cheat meals as apposed to 1-2.

Shoulders tonight so i'll post up my routine once I'm finished.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

National fvcking average I'll have you know


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

CJones said:


> Lois,
> 
> whilst you were prob taking the **** with the mcdonalds quote  It did raise a valid point. I worked out what I'd need to eat (clean) to get to around 5000 calories and it was a **** load of food.
> 
> ...


 I would bet that you don't need 5000calories mate.

Looking at your pictures you are not a hard gainer and you certainly are no ectomorph needing tons of food as you obviously can gain fat.

Try 3500 calories per day of quality food.

Example 300 protein 350 carb 100 fat spread over 6 meals.

Keep that conistant for 4 weeks and then add more in if needed.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> I would bet that you don't need 5000calories mate.
> 
> Looking at your pictures you are not a hard gainer and you certainly are no ectomorph needing tons of food as you obviously can gain fat.
> 
> ...


Trust me, fat aint a problem :whistling:

At present I'm eating 8 meals a day at the following times

7am, 9.30am, 12.30pm, 3pm (train @ 4) 5pm (protien and carb shake) 6pm, 8pm and then a protien shake at 10pm

Over doing it ?? I usually aim for between 400 - 500 cal per sitting and 40 - 50 grams of protien. so 4000 cals total and 320 - 400 grams protien.

Thinking back, fvck knows where I got 5000 calories from anyway.

I'll post my full current diet including supps if that helps

Really appreciate the help mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

CJones said:


> Trust me, fat aint a problem :whistling:
> 
> At present I'm eating 8 meals a day at the following times
> 
> ...


Sure i can have a quick look over your diet if you like.

Sounds like you are eating plenty mate.

Overkill on the protein really but as long as you eat lots of veg to keep your body becoming acidic then no problem.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheers bud, full diet and supps to follow tonight.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Okay, below is the honest diet, that I follow everyday, bar the odd cheat meal.

There are a few variables but its usually preaty much the same.

7am - Cellmass recovery shake, 50 grams of BP whey, 1 x multi vit

3 x EFA capsules, 1 bowl of oats with a small amount of jam

9.30am - wholewheat pasta wth a med sized chicken breast, spinnach

and an apple

12 pm - 1 x tub of quark with with low fat yogurt, banana and pint of

skimmed milk

14.30 - Wholewheat pasta, 1 x can of tuna and assorted mixed salad,

small amount of low fat salad cream mixed in

15.45 - 10 grms of BCAA mixed with water

16.00 - Train for approx 1 hr

17.00 - 50 grams of whey protein mixed with 10 grams of BCAA's

1 Cell mass recovery shake

17.45 - potatoes, steak , brocolli and cabbage, maybe a low fat sauce

20.00 - 4 whole eggs an 3 egg whites on 2 x pieces of wholewheat toast

tiny bit of red sauce

22.00 - 50grams of whey protein and 3 EFA capsules (1000mg's)

Throughout the day I drink around 4lts of water and drink approx 7 cups of coffee or tea.

If I'm a little hungry between meals I'll have a spoon of natural peanut butter or the odd bitesize chocolate bar / flapjack.

One thing I am lame with is measurements of food, I simply cant be a$$ed. maybe I should start weighing it all out. I generally use a cup size of pasta / rice as a guide for each of my meals.

so what do you think mate, feel free to pick it to bits, I'm here to learn


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Shoulders and Calves

*Shouders*

Std Military press with Olympic bar.

bar x 15 reps

50kg (inc bar) x 12 reps

80kg x 10 reps

80kg x 8 reps

Seated dumbell press

36kg db's x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg is the max db's my gym has which is frustrating.

Upright rows with EZ bar

20kg + bar x 15 reps

30kg + bar x 12 reps

30kg + bar x 10 reps

I find I cant go heavy on this exercise as it kills my front delt if its forced to much. also I can isolate rear delts / traps when my form is slow ansd strict.

side raises. 4 sets x 10 reps with md weight

Calves

standing calf raises on smith machine

15 kg either side x 20 reps

60kg either side x 15 reps

70kg either side x 15 reps

70kg either side x 15 reps

calve extensions.

4 sets of drop sets (45 reps per set)

end of session. shouders and calves well and truly blitzed


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

CJones said:


> National fvcking average I'll have you know


Yeah in china  :lol: :lol:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I loved Tbol mate and would definately use again.

as your aware I'm about 1 week in PCT of Clomid and I still feel great.

No real loss in weight and so far my stength has not decreased at all.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Grim Reaper said:


> Yeah in china  :lol: :lol:


  got a c0ck like a shire horse though bud so dont feel sorry for me :whistling:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Came down with a stomach bug at 12pm last time. and then spent the next 7 hrs with my head stuck in a toilet.

Its knocked the living sh!t out of me.

Sods fvcking law


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

The only changes in the diet i would make right away is have the bcaa's in water while you train and have caesin not whey prior to bed....

Also if you are trying to gain 50 grams of fast carbs while training with the bcaa's is a winner.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> The only changes in the diet i would make right away is have the bcaa's in water while you train and have caesin not whey prior to bed....
> 
> *Also if you are trying to gain 50 grams of fast carbs while training with the bcaa's is a winner*.


So can be used as an energy source for intra workout ??


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

CJones said:


> So can be used as an energy source for intra workout ??


 Yeah. I really exploded with growth when i started doing the Milos Sarcv shakes a few years ago.

Basically whey/carbs/creatine/bcaa/glutamine shake have one prior one during and one pwo.

I am not giving amounts of each it depends on the person and the size of the workout.......trust me adding in these will get you growing quickly!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Good luck with your goals mate  looks like you've got the foundations to be a big chap!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah. I really exploded with growth when i started doing the Milos Sarcv shakes a few years ago.
> 
> Basically whey/carbs/creatine/bcaa/glutamine shake have one prior one during and one pwo.
> 
> I am not giving amounts of each it depends on the person and the size of the workout.......trust me adding in these will get you growing quickly!


Mate, thats spot on. I'm going to start that tomorrow.

I take it its okay to male it up as a home brew as I have all the powders to do so.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

benicillin said:


> Good luck with your goals mate  looks like you've got the foundations to be a big chap!


Appreciate that mate. Just got to keep my diet and training nailed.

Current best lifts are

Bench press - 160kg 1RM, felt fairly easy but failed @ 170kg

Deadlift - 190kg x 2, no straps or belt

no squat rack at my gym but they are buying one in soon.

Std military press - 90kg x 8 reps

std arm curls - 25kg each side of an ez bar x 8 reps

Seriously considering a new gym at the moment due to the current gyms pitaful DB's and lck of squat rack.

Seated dumbell press - 40kg x 8 reps (highest weight the gym has)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

CJones said:


> I take it its okay to male it up as a home brew as I have all the powders to do so.


 Yes of course just start off with very small shakes and see how your body reacts....the last thing you want is an upset stomach.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I've just come of the back of an upset stomach so will leave it a couple of days before I start the shakes.

I'll also buy some Casein pwder for evenings, Slower releasing I take it ?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Got my appetite back 2 hrs ago, in the last hr I've eaten :-

2 x mars bars, 2 x white chocolate yogourts, 2 x peri peri chicken wraps, pint of semi skimmed milk, packet of niknak crisps, banana and apple. More to follow :thumb:

Good days eating tomorrow and then a Back and calf session.

May even do some cv :whistling:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I have the whey/carbs/creatine/bcaa/glutamine shakes like con recommended pre and post workout and it does wonders for me. Never had an upset stomach but then i reckon i could eat raw chicken and get away with it lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll start them tomorrow bud and see how I get on.

Never used to get ill until the kids came along bud, they bring everything home from school and pass it on to me and the missus, the little b&stards


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

ha! yeh that'll do it... good luck with them mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Back top training today after my stomach bug.

Weighed 87.8kg so I'm suprised I didn't lose that much after not eating for 2 days.

Chest and tris

Bench press. 4 sets (2 warm up and 2 working) working sets were 140kg for 8 and then 7

Decline bench press. 3 working sets. last 2 sets were 120kg for 10 and then 8

weighted dips. 3 working sets all with BW + 45kg for 8-12 reps

seated alt chest press. 3 working sets at 20kg, super strict with slow neg

Skull crushers super'd with close grip BP. 3 working sets with 20 kg either side of EZ bar

pull downs 4 workig sets with full stack

Felt okay considering the last couple of days

Appetite is fully back now after a little blip, to much food to soon aggrevated my stomach.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Back and bis today.

Deadlifts finishing with 180kg for 2 reps, slight pull in lat so left it there.

widegrip pulldowns

seated rows

and bicep curls

last set was ez bar + 25kg either side for 4 reps

Short sharp workout that felt good.

Weight was down slightly but I'll put that down to the bug


----------

